# Ancanar Trailer



## kstr (Jan 10, 2005)

Ancanar Trailer

 I dunno if this has been posted before but i came across this in another forum i go on. I looked at the website and it seemed pretty professional, i then watched the trailer and at first it looked pretty promising, closer inspection however showed me that the costumes, acting and budget behind the film is complete **** and really is just a cheap rip off. A little look on IMDB and i found out that although the film is set in middle earth the makers have removed just enough material to make it so they won't be sued for ripping the rights off.

 Anyway decided for yourselves...


----------



## erickad71 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: New LOTR film*

Let's just say...I was not impressed.


----------



## Cenerue (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: New LOTR film*

Well, I don't know yet.  I'd have to see it to say for sure. It looks interesting, but it would be a lot better if they had permission to make it.


----------



## matt (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: New LOTR film*

Well i hope its better than 1st and 2nd ones,they was so borring i fell asleep watching it.but a still cant beleave it one an oscar.its a disgrace to be sold on the market.Because im in a good mood ill give this film 0.1 out of 10.


----------



## Miss Wiggle (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: New LOTR film*

It seemed boring. The characters seemed more dead than alive. The only thing this little movie has going for it is some of the cg affects. I say this, of course, knowing that they have a small budget. The CG is not one to compete with major films.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: New LOTR film*

This thread was originally titled "New LOTR film", and posted on the LOTR film board, but I'm moving it to the general film discussion area as it has nothing to do with LOTR.

Having finally watched the trailer, what really strikes out is how amatuer the presentation looked - this isn't simply a low-budget movie, but a a work of fan fiction, isn't it? [EDIT: Yep, reading it, it was originally a student project]

Aside from the fact that the directing is jumpy and inconsistent, there's also some atrocious camera shake on the long-shots, and one of the cuts to the woman was even out of focus.

I'm all for supporting independent projects, but I think Ancanar could be a lot more successful if they were more ambitious in terms of ditching the work developed as a student project, and more seriously move forward with a project properly removed from it. 

What they achieved was no doubt great considering the dire limitations, but if they are seriously trying to develop it into a major project, then the sooner they move from the limitations of the original project then the better, and that doesn't mean simply in terms of script.

2c.


----------

